# Kissimmee, FL



## ReignofInvertebrates (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm tired of the frigid weather up here in Northern Michigan, so I will be traveling to FL for about a week starting on the 11th.  Not sure how much I will find or where I will look because I've never been in the Kissimmee area.  Will upload pics on this thread of whatever I find.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hisserdude (Feb 7, 2016)

Grasshopper99 said:


> I'm tired of the frigid weather up here in Northern Michigan, so I will be traveling to FL for about a week starting on the 11th.  Not sure how much I will find or where I will look because I've never been in the Kissimmee area.  Will upload pics on this thread of whatever I find.


Cool, look forward to seeing some pictures!  There are some cool, unusual darkling beetles there!


----------



## Tigrosa (Feb 10, 2016)

Never a shortage of stuff to find in Florida! Looking forward to some pictures.


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Feb 11, 2016)

My finds so far: Latrodectus geometricus adult female, L. geometricus juvie, 3 sacs from the same female, and two anoles!

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Feb 11, 2016)

Grasshopper99 said:


> My finds so far: Latrodectus geometricus adult female, L. geometricus juvie, 3 sacs from the same female, and two anoles!


Cool! Ah, I remember living in Florida, the Anoles were everywhere! I mostly saw the brown anoles, looks like you found a brown coloured green anole!


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Feb 11, 2016)

Update from night hunt.  I found several of what I believe to be L. geometricus slings (plus there are confirmed egg sacs everywhere), a small Tigrosa sp, and an unknown roach species.  Unfortunately my iPhone won't let me upload images for some reason, so I'll get them in tomorrow on my laptop.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hisserdude (Feb 12, 2016)

Yay roaches! Gotta seem 'em!


----------



## Shawnee (Feb 12, 2016)

Lots of cool stuff to find in FL  When I first moved into my house I discovered 4 female black widows were living in my garage.  Keep up the pics!


----------



## Cazador (Mar 9, 2016)

Yep, Florida has all kinds of anoles. Several years ago I noticed a much bigger species show up in my yard that never used to be here, so we seem to have a pretty good variety too. My cat brings them to me as presents all the time, thankfully alive in most cases.

Nice pictures!


----------

